# This Palestinian hoe has a perfect ass



## Manchild (Jun 20, 2022)

#FreePalestine




Your browser is not able to display this video.

















Your browser is not able to display this video.






She isn't fucking a BBC I already checked


----------



## Manchild (Jun 20, 2022)

Do you want to put your peniscock her vaginacunt while you slap that booty ass @slop slinger


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 20, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Do you want to put your peniscock her vaginacunt while you slap that booty ass @slop slinger


Yes


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 20, 2022)

fuaaaaarkkkk. I want some RIGHT FUCKING NOW OR ELSE I WILL GO FUCKING CRAZY FUCKKKKKKKKKK...


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 20, 2022)

fuark
fucking insane dopamine levels for the guys that get to see that nude ass in motion irl


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 20, 2022)

just another day in Chad's life








Emarrb sex tape leaked video


Hot ass thot emarrb doggy style fucking leaked porn sex tape.




thothd.com





"chad, what's up?"
"uh, nothing much"


----------



## Manchild (Jun 20, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> fuaaaaarkkkk. I want some RIGHT FUCKING NOW OR ELSE I WILL GO FUCKING CRAZY FUCKKKKKKKKKK...


It's over if you aren't fucking asses like those raw for breakfast


----------



## OldRooster (Jun 20, 2022)

site should be renamed asstagram


----------



## Spiegel (Jun 20, 2022)

I think we all know Palasstine is in the right now.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jun 20, 2022)

good post


----------



## Deleted member 19948 (Jun 20, 2022)

Manchild said:


> #FreePalestine
> View attachment 1743576
> 
> 
> ...



I like the asses that Tyronas have ...this kind of ass isn't my type


----------



## Jamesothy (Jun 20, 2022)

Manchild said:


> #FreePalestine
> View attachment 1743576
> 
> 
> ...



I don't like her one bit. I'd like to punch her in the face for being a hoe.


----------



## Deleted member 15004 (Jun 20, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> just another day in Chad's life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that actually her or just a fake name for attention?


----------



## Deleted member 19191 (Jun 20, 2022)

I want to be the countertop edge she it sitting on


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 21, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> that actually her or just a fake name for attention?


she has an onlyfans and the ass looks the same


----------



## Manchild (Jun 21, 2022)

PrinterAndFaxMachin said:


> that actually her or just a fake name for attention?


Looks like her same ass


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 21, 2022)

She's going to be a good FWB for some Israeli chad.


----------



## Deleted member 19191 (Jun 21, 2022)

She is like Becky face but body halo is insane


----------



## Manchild (Jun 21, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> She's going to be a good FWB for some Israeli chad.


She would never fuck an Isr**li.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 21, 2022)

Manchild said:


> She would never fuck an Isr**li.


Nope. Young Palestinian foids are liberal and realize that Israel is what protects them from fundamental Islamism.


----------



## Manchild (Jun 21, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Nope. Young Palestinian foids are liberal and realize that Israel is what protects them from fundamental Islamism.


Literally cope, Palestinians are not even that religious.

Hating Israel is literally their identity


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 21, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Literally cope, Palestinians are not even that religious.
> 
> Hating Israel is literally their identity


Nope. I don't know why you cope: Palestinian foids love big Israeli dick. And it's a good thing. I like Palestinians too.


----------



## Manchild (Jun 21, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Nope. I don't know why you cope: Palestinian foids love big Israeli dick. And it's a good thing. I like Palestinians too.


It's just not true lol. And even if this was true (it's 100% not) Israelis are racist to Arabs and wouldn't fuck them lol


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 21, 2022)

Manchild said:


> It's just not true lol. And even if this was true (it's 100% not) Israelis are racist to Arabs and wouldn't fuck them lol


Arabs are racist towards Israelis. A shame because Israel is the best place to live for Arabs.


----------



## Deleted member 19191 (Jun 21, 2022)

wanting a Stacy is a cope it’s all about a Becky or high tier Becky with body halo and right pheno


----------



## Manchild (Jun 21, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Arabs are racist towards Israelis. A shame because Israel is the best place to live for Arabs.


I think the Gulf countries are better. 

Israelis came and took their land and like a million of them and made them stateless.

Either way Israelis and Arabs don't fuck and when they do it's usually liberal Israeli women and Arab men who never make it to marriage. 
Even Christian Palestinians hate Israelis


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 21, 2022)

Manchild said:


> I think the Gulf countries are better.
> 
> Israelis came and took their land and like a million of them and made them stateless.
> 
> ...


Nah, stop the cope. Jewish-Arab marriages are all the rage in Palestine.


----------



## Manchild (Jun 21, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Nah, stop the cope. Jewish-Arab marriages are all the rage in Palestine.


They're literally less than 2% since most of the Jews married are married to Christians (Armenians or Russians)



> Only about 2% of Jews who are married or living with a romantic partner say they have a spouse or partner who belongs to a non-Jewish faith or is religiously unaffiliated


----------



## fucclife (Jun 21, 2022)

ive seen trhis bich beforr. it makes me mad i dont have her


----------



## Oberyn (Jun 21, 2022)

Implant or someshit like that


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

Christian Palestinian, next.


----------



## David Rothschild (Jun 21, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Nah, stop the cope. Jewish-Arab marriages are all the rage in Palestine.


Stop this bullshit. Us jews are not racemixers. Only some mentally ill devant would marry outside his race


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Jun 21, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> fuaaaaarkkkk. I want some RIGHT FUCKING NOW OR ELSE I WILL GO FUCKING CRAZY FUCKKKKKKKKKK...


dude you dont have a dick anymore, im sorry


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 21, 2022)

Thompsonz said:


> dude you dont have a dick anymore, im sorry


even if i had a dick i couldn't have that.


----------



## David Rothschild (Jun 21, 2022)

Wallenberg said:


> Nope. Young Palestinian foids are liberal and realize that Israel is what protects them from fundamental Islamism.


Cope. Us jews supports Islamism



https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.filmsforaction.org/watch/ron-paul-israel-created-hamas/&ved=2ahUKEwjbr6Lxir74AhUA8TgGHX7jDosQFnoECBwQAQ&usg=AOvVaw32F_Whw1pFyvUg-ZDzeMJ1










Making Enemies - The American Conservative


February 12, 2007 Issue Copyright © 2007 The American Conservative Making Enemies How Israel helped to create Hamas by Brendan O’Neill In the




www.theamericanconservative.com


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

@PrinceLuenLeoncur foids like this make me so angry and make my blood boil but I realised she was a Christian anyway


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jun 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> @PrinceLuenLeoncur foids like this make me so angry and make my blood boil but I realised she was a Christian anyway


Fakestian indeed Bhai. And she is leventine colour me surprised she’s a whore.

I’d support Palestine if she gave me pussy but until then I’ll always be somewhat pro isreal because Arabs need to know what oppression feels like


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Fakestian indeed Bhai. And she is leventine colour me surprised she’s a whore.
> 
> I’d support Palestine if she gave me pussy but until then I’ll always be somewhat pro isreal because Arabs need to know what oppression feels like


I'm ashamed to be levantine arab because of these women but hey, at least I've got a bit of Gulf blood in me.
I respect gulf women a lot more


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jun 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> I'm ashamed to be levantine arab because of these women but hey, at least I've got a bit of Gulf blood in me.
> I respect gulf women a lot more


Maghrebi and leventine give Arabs bad name


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> Maghrebi and leventine give Arabs bad name


True.


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jun 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> True.


At least white girls say they are atheist or agnostic so I’m ok with them being whored but there’s nothing worse than spic Blakc and Arab whores saying they are Muslim or Christian and being dirty whores.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> At least white girls say they are atheist or agnostic so I’m ok with them being whored but there’s nothing worse than spic Blakc and Arab whores saying they are Muslim or Christian and being dirty whores.


They're all doing this for white men


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jun 21, 2022)

She’s so sexy omg why can’t I have a good face so I can slay her RAGEEEE


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Jun 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> They're all doing this for white men


I wouldn’t go that far, they are just doing it to be whores they fuck any race


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

PrinceLuenLeoncur said:


> I wouldn’t go that far, they are just doing it to be whores they fuck any race


Fairs. I know they want to be Liberal but little do they know a lot of other people, myself included, look down on this behaviour.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 21, 2022)

Spiegel said:


> I think we all know Palasstine is in the right now.


----------



## andy9432 (Jun 21, 2022)

Great ass bad face


----------



## forevergymcelling (Jun 21, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> just another day in Chad's life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course he has a huge dick too


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jun 21, 2022)

Manchild said:


> #FreePalestine
> View attachment 1743576
> 
> 
> ...



After I saw that ass:


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> She’s so sexy omg why can’t I have a good face so I can slay her RAGEEEE





PCT01 said:


> After I saw that ass:





forevergymcelling said:


> Of course he has a huge dick too





andy9432 said:


> Great ass bad face





EverythingMattersCel said:


> View attachment 1743878












Xangsane said:


> Christian Palestinian, next.


----------



## slop slinger (Jun 21, 2022)

Indeed. I would smash!


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 21, 2022)

her body is a 9.5.

imagine her BF is high T, possibly mixed with a BBC or chadriguez or chaddam. 

doesn't look the type to.be with a.white guy


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Christian Palestinian, next.



Cope


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 21, 2022)

Biggdink said:


> Cope


No, that's what it said


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> No, that's what it said


Coping redditor


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 21, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Of course he has a huge dick too


Yeah, he's good looking, tall and has a big dick. Got lucky everywhere ofc

This is a different guy. Looks manlet. Lifefuel for stallonecels









Arianadiamond8 gym blowjob OF


Default site description.




thothd.com


----------



## Deleted member 19432 (Jun 21, 2022)

forevergymcelling said:


> Of course he has a huge dick too


That looks around 6.4-6.6x5.2


----------



## Manchild (Jun 21, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> Yeah, he's good looking, tall and has a big dick. Got lucky everywhere ofc
> 
> This is a different guy. Looks manlet. Lifefuel for stallonecels
> 
> ...


Justin bieber looking mf with a small dick


----------



## Manchild (Sep 14, 2022)

bump


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 14, 2022)

Manchild said:


> #FreePalestine
> View attachment 1743576
> 
> 
> ...



Free Palestine so I can’t fuck this bitch


----------



## Manchild (Sep 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Free Palestine so I can’t fuck this bitch


She's not white, fuck off sfcel


----------



## Erik-Jón (Sep 14, 2022)

Manchild said:


> She's not white, fuck off sfcel


I’m not a stcel I don’t have an account never go there, your right you stick to your foids and I stick to mine but her ass is perfect


----------



## Manchild (Sep 14, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> I’m not a stcel I don’t have an account never go there, your right you stick to your foids and I stick to mine but her ass is perfect


She belongs to Muslim moggers like me fuck off white christian nigga


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 14, 2022)

Big arab cock only


----------



## Manchild (Sep 14, 2022)

RetardSubhuman said:


> Big arab cock only


Big latinx or big black cock in reality


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 14, 2022)

Manchild said:


> Big latinx or big black cock in reality


she is loyal to the race


----------



## Manchild (Sep 14, 2022)

RetardSubhuman said:


> she is loyal to the race


I would free Palestine for her ass


----------



## Octillionaire (Sep 14, 2022)

. Good face and ass


----------



## RetardSubhuman (Sep 14, 2022)

Manchild said:


> I would free Palestine for her ass


holocaust 2.0


----------



## looksmaxxed (Sep 14, 2022)

israelis invading her tight cracks, she gets off on it


----------

